# Mobile internet for a houseboat



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 17, 2014)

A freind of mine is going to live on a houseboat  and  wants  to get  a mobile phone  that acts as  a wifi hotspot  for  her computer and ipad.

What  is  the best option on phone and provider?

I was thinking  a lower end android phone  as you can probably  get  one of those  dead cheap nowadays  and  the  wifi hotspot configuration isn't too omplicated  and an easlily  support multiple devises. but  any advice  would  be  great.

also  has anyone else  done  stuff like  this  and  what  was their experience like?


----------



## elbows (Apr 17, 2014)

The range of Huawei devices are a good option instead of a phone - a 3G or 4G to wifi box basically.

I'm not suggesting Three and 4G in particular, but this was the first link I came across to give you an idea:

http://www.three.co.uk/Discover/Dev...98&gclid=CKjK2Z2T6L0CFYIxfAodE3EAAA&gclsrc=ds


----------



## dessiato (Apr 17, 2014)

In the UK I use EE. It isn't perfect, but it works reliably. O/S I've preferred Vodafone for its reliability, I guess with a houseboat this portability won't be the same issue. Is the boat permanently moored? That will make a bit of a difference for availability. 

As for phones, I use a Samsung Ace which gives me good, and easy set up as a portable hotspot. But the Hauwei USB devices are good. You can buy a wireless base station into which you plug the USB. This gives access for up to five devices. I use one here, it works very well, but I don't know how well it might work in the UK.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 17, 2014)

Most boaters use 3 coz its cheap, with the all you can eat unlimited data deal, but they no longer allow tethering for new contracts, I think, so she should check this.
If she does want to go with phone/tethering option (and a lot of boaters do!) then she should check that its permitted.
If the boat is steel, she will have to put the phone in a window otherwise it wont work, that goes for anything, a phone, an ipad with a sim in, they only work when held in a window.
We've got an EE 4g wifi dongle. Costs £25 a month for 8gb, 3 doesn't work well on the mooring.
If your friend is planning on lots of cruising, then its worth unlocking the dongle and having a selection of payg sims.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 18, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> Most boaters use 3 coz its cheap, with the all you can eat unlimited data deal, but they no longer allow tethering for new contracts, I think, so she should check this.
> If she does want to go with phone/tethering option (and a lot of boaters do!) then she should check that its permitted.
> If the boat is steel, she will have to put the phone in a window otherwise it wont work, that goes for anything, a phone, an ipad with a sim in, they only work when held in a window.
> We've got an EE 4g wifi dongle. Costs £25 a month for 8gb, 3 doesn't work well on the mooring.
> If your friend is planning on lots of cruising, then its worth unlocking the dongle and having a selection of payg sims.



I believe you get unlimited tethering still on the three sim only one plan


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Fingers said:
			
		

> I believe you get unlimited tethering still on the three sim only one plan



You do and I have it. However I think that the One Plan is not available any more  check with Three but last week I could not get it on a SIM only plan.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

I think it ended a few days ago as the canal forums were all up in arms over it.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 19, 2014)

I used to use an unlimited data plan via an android phone and wi-fi hotspot.  Worked well cos you could put the phone in the window to get a better signal.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 21, 2014)

There's satellite internet services but the initial outlay for equipment is pretty steep. 

http://www.rhinoinstalls.co.uk/motorhome_satellite_internet.htm


----------



## Saratoga (Jun 23, 2014)

Have a look at motorhomewifi.... I think that is the name of it....


----------

